# Electric Wiring for Pool Heater (heat pump)



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Your friend would be correct. If you are not comfortable doing it yourself, open up your wallet, since there is probably an electrician in your area in need of business. I myself would be comfortable doing the job, since I have the knowledge how to do it, and directions tell a lot when you read them actually.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

The pool equipment conduit probably isn't big enough to add the extra heat pump wires.

The nameplate on the heat pump will list the "minimum circuit ampacity" and that's how you determine your wire/conduit size.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Both guys are on the point here and with heat pump used for pool useage I am pretty sure the code is very strict with this and I know it will be hardwired but you will need GFCI { if you are on 2008 NEC code cycle }
The same rules apply to the pool pump motors 

Check the nameplate or manufacter info for ampcapity so determ to see if that have engugh capacity or not and what the condition of your exsting system is { this part it may need to be addressed when you add a pool heat pump unit.}

Merci,Marc


----------



## tazmajazz (May 9, 2008)

I actually called the manufacturer and they said that I should wire the heat pump to the same leads that the pool pump is wired to and not dirrectly to a breaker box. They said this would ensure that the heat pump could not be run without the pool pump also being run. He said that wiring the heat pump to the junction box where the pool pump was wired would be the best route. I am already planning on hiring someone, but I want to know what is the best and safest route myself so that I know it is being done correctly. Is the manufacturer just wrong here? I would think they would know since they produced the unit but this isnt my area of expertise, that is why I posted here to you guys! 

taz


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Doesn't sound right to me. Post a link or the volts/amps specs.

The only "heat pump" pool heaters I have seen are basically like an AC condensing unit and required a dedicated 50 amp circuit. Your pool pump motor is _probably_ on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

220/221 is right. 
Your description is how a gas pool heater is wired.

Is this a heat pump or a gas pool heater? There is a BIG difference.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

tazmajazz said:


> Hello, I just purchased an electric pool heater and am not sure of the best way to connect it to the electricity.
> 
> I currently have a breaker box that feeds a 220v line underneath the concrete deck a few feet and then to a junction box that my pool pump and chlorinater are wired to. I was planning on wiring the new heater to the junction box but a friend warned me that I need to wire it directly to its own breaker switch.
> 
> ...


As 220/221, French electr. Et Al have pointed out. When dealing with Electrical appliances, always start with the nameplate. Then know the total Amperage (or wattage). That further determines the size and type of wires to use, and what form of protection to encase it in. It's really a Catch-22 situation. As some resident Philosopher said "Eliminate confusion through Education". But while you're in the process of getting the education (and experience), some things might not be done correctly. That's where DIY chat comes in with all the Educated Experts who are dedicated to helping others. Eliminate confusion :yes::no: Through Education:smartass: Don't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------

